# Algarve Way



## Butt53 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi

I am new to this forum and so this subject may have been discussed before. I am looking at walking the Algarve way from start to finish. Is there anyone who has done this as a group or in their own ? If so how did you arrange night stops, food, luggage transfer etc.

Lastly does anyone fancy doing this trek later in the year?

Thanks


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

I haven't done it personally, apart from little sectIons near where I live, but I can tell you it's difficult to plan because in parts of the Eastern bit and Western bit, accomodation actually on the route is hard to find. in your position. You could wild camp, but stay near the path, as in the more remote bits there are occasionally illegal wild boar traps. You can do the bit from Salir to Monchique easily enoug with overnight stops, which is my opinion is probably the best bit. In your position, I'd do this and then base myself somewhere on the West Coast for a week and do some cliff walking. it's so very beautiful over there. Do it in Spring, when the flowers are so very beautiful or October. Don't attempt it in high Summer, it's way too hot. 

It's a lovely route, I just wish they could get it together with the accomodation!

Good Luck


----------

